# Fantail Loft Design



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have 2 Red Rose Starter Lofts for my Homers and Rollers. 

Looking to get some Fantails and understand their needs are different from the rollers and homing pigeons.

What is the best design for the Fantail breed?

Thank You


----------

